# Adobe Acrobat Seriennummer über die Registry herausfinden



## KlaDi (11. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

weiß jemand durch Zufall, wie ich die in der Registry gespeicherte Seriennummer von Adobe Writer wieder auf den ursprünglichen Wert zurückwandeln kann?

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, welchen Lizenzkey ich bereits verwendet habe und möchte die Software nicht deinstallieren und wieder installieren um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.

gruß klaus.


----------

